# Chestermere Lake Whaling Assoc.



## Todd McBride (Oct 18, 2020)

Put up a challenge last week on facebook for young, and old, builders in Chestermere to build a 1m long model "whaling ship" and join the Chestermere Lake Whaling Assoc to do battle with the mighty Chestermere slough sharks. (search "Chestermere Lake Whaling Assoc" on facebook).

Thought maybe it would be a fun challenge for father and son, grampa and grandkid, mother and... for this covid stayed winter. This idea was a take off on a boat my son and I built 15 yrs ago to "whale for goldeye" in the lower Red Deer River.

There's not much to machine on this but maybe some small propeller hubs, drive shafts, rudder shafts etc. It's mostly a woodwork, electric control wiring, and craftsmanship project.

If you know any young guys, or gals, wanting to join this novel enterprise point them to the whaling association on facebook for a lot more details.


----------

